# Dani 25 Regulated Tube Mod



## Rob Fisher

Will give some feedback on it once I have had time to play! But I have to say the engineering and build is nothing short of perfect! German engineering at it very best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh - this also looks amazing @Rob Fisher !
I thought I was reading the same thread as the other Dani mod - now i see this is a cute tube!
Lovely!

Where is the fire button if I may ask?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh - this also looks amazing @Rob Fisher !
> I thought I was reading the same thread as the other Dani mod - now i see this is a cute tube!
> Lovely!
> 
> Where is the fire button if I may ask?



The fire button is on the side opposite the screen Hi Ho @Silver! The whole menu system is controlled by one button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and it handles 20700 and 21700 batteries!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - that looks cool!
Glad its side firing because I dont like the pinkie move you have to do with the bottom firing tubes.

And the 21700 battery must mean good battery life. 

Great device!

Reminds me of the days when you had that one from Greece. I think it was the Sirius. I remember how you used it at Monte Casino that one night with that cloud chucking tank in the day. Cant remember now what that was called but it was quite a hit in the day. Commercial coil one...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - that looks cool!
> Glad its side firing because I dont like the pinkie move you have to do with the bottom firing tubes.
> 
> And the 21700 battery must mean good battery life.
> 
> Great device!
> 
> Reminds me of the days when you had that one from Greece. I think it was the Sirius. I remember how you used it at Monte Casino that one night with that cloud chucking tank in the day. Cant remember now what that was called but it was quite a hit in the day. Commercial coil one...



Yip it was the Sirius and I still have it... but the massive difference with this Dani 25 Tube mod is it's regulated... and that for me is a win! 28 Watts for the win!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> And the 21700 battery must mean good battery life.



The battery life seems to be bloody outstanding! Just filled tank number 3 and the battery is still about 3/4 full. Let's see if it drops faster as time goes on...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The battery life seems to be bloody outstanding! Just filled tank number 3 and the battery is still about 3/4 full. Let's see if it drops faster as time goes on...



Thanks Rob, thats really good.
I need to get into this 21700 battery thing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

